# boat blind material help



## ducksmacker11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Guys i just recently built a blind for one of my buddys boats and was wondering if anyone had any good ideas on blind material. dont hunt much around grassy areas, mostly around green and dark brown terrains, and do not want to use burlap. any suggestions are appreciated 
thanks in advance


----------



## tswords253 (Dec 7, 2011)

jute thread, you can buy it in bundles.  the military uses it for ghillie suits.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 7, 2011)

Use the ironside fabrick in max 4 as a base and then go from there.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 7, 2011)

Avery makes cypress/willow killer grass kits for boats. 5 pound bundles. I'd go with some netting as the base and zip tie/drap the killer grass over the netting and around the frames. Could go with buck brush, mossy oak or max 4 for base/netting. I used the fast grass sheets on the deck of my boat, the motor and I drapped a few sheets over the top to concel it better as well. I've taken camo spray paint to them and darkened them up and grassed up the blind it self that sits on a mossy oak duck blind sheets with raffia grass that's been painted as well. It really blends in most enviroments. you'll be amazed at what black and brown spray paint can do to typical "marsh" camo patterns. 

Netting/base - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt..._l=SBC;cat104791680;cat104786280;cat104680980

Killer Weed -  http://www.amazon.com/Avery-Outdoors-Killer-Weed-Blind/dp/B001BA6BO2

Also as far as netting goes, that stuff is mildrew/rot resistant so it won't weather like burlap and you can get typical brown/green paterns for much cheaper. They have 20x10 sheets on the shelf at academy for 59 bucks. I have a sheet I used to use to cover my boat, pre-blind days.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used landscape fabric on mine for a windblocker and then put on those grass mats but since you don't hunt around many grassy areas you may not want to use those but they are working pretty good so far


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 7, 2011)

I used the military netting from Academy. $90.00 for a piece large enough to cover entire boat. Your frame is similiar to mine. I just threw it over and cut it down the middle. Used zip ties to connect it to the frame.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do also like that frame duckssmacker its similar to mine but looks alot sturdier what did you use?


----------



## gb1075 (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought the windblockers material (i believe it was the cabelas northern flight) and covered it with the camo-system camo nets.  I tied some strips of grass on it and it works like a charm.  The first blind I ever built I just used burlap as the windblocker material and then covered that with the camo nets.  I also used zip ties to attach the camo nets to the windblocker.


----------



## chucksandybyron (Dec 7, 2011)

I use two to three layers of material on mine starting with a dark base. This helps hide movement inside and blocks that cool breeze. I also wire tied pvc to the bottom to add wieght and keep it from blowing up in wind.  I also place a piece in the middle that rolls down with blind but when up keeps the middle hidden.   Also have read where folks use weed block as a base layer.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2011)

wrap cheap elctrical paint on your conduit and then paint it. The paint sticks to the tape better than it does the conduit. Great Rigg looks like it will do a good job for you.


----------

